# Tumbling a fruit jar lid



## pa digger (Sep 18, 2009)

We dug a rare Belle fruit jar and we found 2 lids but only one jar.  What would be the best way to set this up on the tumbler?

 Any ideas would be appreciated.

 Later, PA Digger


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 18, 2009)

*RE: Tubling a fruit jar lid*

matters what it looks like? two four-prong stopples might hold it.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 18, 2009)

*RE: Tubling a fruit jar lid*

You dug a Belle fruit jar!!!! What a great find. Is it one of the footed versions or unfooted version? Does it still have the band? Very cool. I agree with Matt, Two 4 prong stopples would be best.

 You gonna put up pics???


----------



## cookie (Sep 18, 2009)

*RE: Tubling a fruit jar lid*

Please post some pictures...we would love to see this jar...


----------



## pa digger (Sep 18, 2009)

*RE: Tubling a fruit jar lid*

Here is a pick of the jar with the 3 feet.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 18, 2009)

*RE: Tubling a fruit jar lid*

As I said before, very cool. Thanks, I have had my fix for the day.[]


----------



## cookie (Sep 18, 2009)

*RE: Tubling a fruit jar lid*

nice jar....doesn't appear to have band ?


----------



## woody (Sep 18, 2009)

*RE: Tubling a fruit jar lid*

Looks like it lists for $2,000 + in the Red Book


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Sep 18, 2009)

*RE: Tubling a fruit jar lid*

RB# 438  If it shows belle on front and PAT. DEC. 14th 1869 on reverse shoulder - aqua quart $2,000 & up

 RB# 439  Same as above - but no patent date - just belle and no other embossing - aqua quart $2,500 & up

 GREAT NEWS - THE CLOSURE/LID IS 50% OF THE VALUE...SO WOO HOO FOR FINDING 2 LIDS!

 Think it might be worth checking back around that area and if you find a wire bail...it does show that there is one that plugs in to the jar and comes up on the lid and sits in the slight groove.

 Way cool find!


----------



## cookie (Sep 18, 2009)

*RE: Tubling a fruit jar lid*

Hi-without bail and band I think jar would be worth less than the Red Book estimates...send an e-mail to Greg Spurgeon and see what he thinks...hope this helps-John


----------



## capsoda (Sep 19, 2009)

*RE: Tubling a fruit jar lid*

The bail was hooked to an iron band that went around the jar under the ridge at the shoulder of the jar. So that makes it worth what 1500 bucks???? Any way you look at it you _dug _a great jar.


----------



## cookie (Sep 19, 2009)

*RE: Tubling a fruit jar lid*

Cap- I know it's hard to believe but  the closures are a big part of the value of these old jars...it is still a tremendous find.


----------



## woody (Sep 19, 2009)

*RE: Tubling a fruit jar lid*



> ORIGINAL: cookie
> 
> Hi-without bail and band I think jar would be worth less than the Red Book estimates...send an e-mail to Greg Spurgeon and see what he thinks...hope this helps-John


 
 Maybe, maybe not.
 I sold a jar on ebay without the correct lid that the Red Book had estimated at $750.00 + for $890.00.
 It was a Crowleytown mason midget pint that I had dug.


----------



## cookie (Sep 19, 2009)

*RE: Tubling a fruit jar lid*

I guess there's only one way to find out....


----------



## justanolddigger (Sep 19, 2009)

*RE: Tubling a fruit jar lid*

Repro clamps are available for about $15. With the jar & lid cleaned, and repro clamp, that jar would fetch a nice price.....Bill


----------



## ajohn (Sep 19, 2009)

*RE: Tubling a fruit jar lid*

Digger,
 Any deep scratches or chips?What are your plans??


----------



## junkyard jack (Sep 21, 2009)

*RE: Tubling a fruit jar lid*

Outstanding jar!! I'd contact Dave Rittenhouse about a repro closure for it. Great find.


----------

